# Second dog - male or female?



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Personally, I have always had multi dogs, and I have never noticed any difference between having fixed two males or a fixed male and a fixed female - never had two females.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We have 3. Started with one girl, got a second girl. Then got a boy then another boy. One girl died. Now we're down to one girl and two boys. I couldn't say that one girl one boy is the way to go or two boys. Just pick the next dog that is the best for you regardless of sex. They all get along great. 1-1/2 yrs old is a good time to pick a budy for your boy! Have fun!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would pick based on temperament rather than gender, so just wait and see!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm partial to having a two boy household.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Lots of people advised us to go with the rule of opposite. We had a girl, so we got a boy. It worked out wonderfully.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I quite like having one of each!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ken and I*

My Hubby and I have always had a male and a female, both fixed of course, and we think it is a wonderful combination.

This is the very first time we have two boys and they are very suited to one another.

We were all set to adopt another female, but Tucker need a home, we took Tonka to meet Tucker and the rest is history!


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

We have had all combinations with goldens. With your boy I do not think it will make much of a difference. It can be hard to pick temperament as a puppy but I agree with the previous post that said pick based on that vs. gender. Now having said all that, I think that I would lean just ever so slightly toward the opposite, that is, a female.

As an aside I would encourage you to get a second dog. I think it really does keep them younger and more active.


----------



## TobysDad (Apr 7, 2009)

*Younger?*

It's not THEM I'm worried about keeping younger .....


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I've never paid attention to gender. My last few dogs have been Zeke, Dru, Cassie, Billy and Max....boy/girl, then girl/ boy, then girl/boy/boy/ then boy/boy and bow boy/boy. 
I thought I wanted a girl after losing Cassie but Max stole my heart when he was Mr. Bone collar. 
My boys are intact. Billy because his sire and dam were both herding champions. Max because of age.
No problems.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a female and two males. I know my boys are best of friends and my girl really does enjoy their company. I will never have two females again.


----------



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

definitely pick on temperament. We had a 1 yr old male when we added 2 month old our female. At that age he was still rambunctous and liked to play..but now about a year later he has totally chilled out and she is a little wild thing. He gets so annoyed with her cause she is sooo hyper and just wants to play all day and all he wants to do is sleep. I have to keep the seperated at times cause i know he gets really pissed. Hopefully she calms down, but they have such different temperaments its hard to know.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I've had every combo there is. My personal preference is boy/boy or boy/girl. 2 girls just didn't seem to "love" each other like the others have. I will say though that my boy/boy have started to get a little snippy with each other but are truly the best of friends.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It often helps to mix up the sexes. Having said that, we have 2 neutered boys, 2 spayed girls, and 3 intact girls. Everyone gets along and they are all loose when we are not home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I quite like having one of each!


Me too, I currently have one of each, I love the difference in their personalities. I don't have a preference over male or female, they're both equally great.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I say go with a girl for the second dog.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We have had boy/girl and several boy/boy combos. I love my boys!


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

I have heard that a boy and a girl work out best form several people. We have a girl and will pick up our new boy in August!


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

We have a girl, Gracie, that is 15 months old and will be getting a male puppy on June 18th (counting the days, hours, minutes, seconds  ) We went with the rule of opposites at the suggestion of a few people that have multiple dogs in the house.


----------



## RescuedBill (Apr 27, 2011)

We currently have a boy, hopefully/likely getting a girl this weekend


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RescuedBill said:


> We currently have a boy, hopefully/likely getting a girl this weekend


Hmmmmmmmm wonder who the lucky girl is???


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

RescuedBill said:


> We currently have a boy, hopefully/likely getting a girl this weekend


That is totally awesome!!! Yay, for Bill!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

We have a 4 year old female and recently adopted a 2 year old male. They are a match made in heaven and get along WAY better than our female has with other females. With that said, I know nothing about having two males. Temperament was most important to us. We were looking for a male (because of past female-female quarrels) and were really pleased with Mulligan's dispositon... perfect activity level for Samantha. 

Good luck and be sure to let us know what you decide!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

My next one will definitely be a male.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

We have a girl right now and will probably get a boy next time.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I just fell in love with Max's boy attitude so although we are a girl/boy household now, likely to be a boy/boy household for the rest of our lives.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I perfer boys but I have found in all these years that boy/girl is the way to go. Boy/boy is fine but I do not wnat to go through girl/girl again. Good luck and I hope you find exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

I was going to get another boy because I find them to be more loving, but I went and saw Bijoux and she stole my heart. She's coming home in June and I have to say it's SO much more fun shopping for girly things for her -could be because I'm such a girly girl myself tho ;p-

sounds to me that since you have a male you really can't go wrong with which ever you choose


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

TobysDad said:


> We are thinking of getting a second golden. Our first one is a rambuncious 1 1/2 year old boy. For those with an opinion, is it better (more peaceful?) to get a second boy or go with a girl?
> 
> No intention to breed - Toby has already had his "operation."


My older Golden is a male.
My younger Golden is a female.
She is my "Memorial Dog" in memory of her 15 year old sister who she never met. Thus, it was important for me to have another female.
However, males can be wonderful too. My older Golden came to us at about 3 years old with High Energy. Between extensive Obedience Training and age, he has mellowed so much. He is a fabulous Therapy dog.
You will get many suggestions.
In the end, it is your decision.
You might want to make a chart of possible pros and cons of adopting a male or a female. This should help.
I don't know if my next Golden should be a male or a female.
Suggestions?


----------



## alijeanrn (May 7, 2010)

I have one of each. They are best friends and melt my heart when they sleep curled up with each other.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I've always heard - whether it's true or not is open for debate - that male/female combos are best, then male/male, then female/female. Reason behind that being that males will posture more often and maybe scrap, but not actually fight. Females will not posture and everything will seem fine, but when they do get into it - it usually won't stop until blood is drawn. Of course, it should be taken with a grain of salt and individual personalities play a major role. 

My family has always had male dogs and there hasn't been a serious fight ever but we've ALWAYS had at least one super submissive male dog; first my dad's border collie and now my brother's dog Blue. I can't see Ranger getting along with a dominant male in the house so if I was ever looking to add a dog, I'd probably lean towards submissive male or a female...Ranger gets along pretty well even with the bossy girls. 

In the end, I think you'll need to go by the individual dog. I think the only pairing I would stay away from is female-female...but that's mostly because I love male dogs for some reason!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have 2 of each... I love them equal.. I will always have 1 of each.....


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

I want a girl next time!


----------

